# Max, the water dog, in the lake



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a series of videos of Max swimming around the lake. They were all taken the same day. Hope the link works.

Max swimming in the lake - YouTube


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

With the temps down there I'm sure Max really enjoyed swimming and cooling off in the lake. 

Pete


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, Max is one lucky boy to have such a great place to swim.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks like a very happy dog...!

Is that a public lake where they allow dogs? Would love to have access to something like that...


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

He's a natural! Nice job Max!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Good job Max!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. What a swimmer!


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Aww man reading these replies makes me want to watch the video sooo much. In China Youtube is blocked WHYYYYYY 
I cannot wait to move back home!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a handsome boy! We have a place in Northern Michigan, and both of our Goldens thought the lake was theirs. They couldn't wait to get out of the car when we arrived on the weekends and make a beeline for the lake. Gotta love that wet dog smell!


----------

